# What Invertebrates Can Live in a Terrarium?



## Thicks1943 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have an Exo Terra Medium Natural Terrarium (24" x 18" x 18") and I want to know what I can get to put in it. It needs to be something small, as the terrarium isn't very large. I don't mind if the animal is venomous. 

I really like Florida Millepedes, as I can keep several together. I've read that they can live with roaches, which I think would be really cool to have a multi-species terrarium. I was thinking a diet of dandelion greens, red clover tops, leeks, bananas, blueberries and strawberries would be ideal. How would I set up a habitat for Florida Millepedes? I like the fact that they don't bite. I know they can emit a poisonous liquid, but that doesn't bother me.

I have also been looking into Vietnamese Centipedes. I also really like Texas Red-Headed Centipedes. I know they are carnivores, but what would be an appropriate diet? I was thinking of putting a hide log for them to hide in during the day inside the terrarium. Would crickets, roaches and pinkie mice be an acceptable diet?

I've also been considering getting a Cobalt Blue Tarantula. Their low price is what mainly draws me to them. Are they a docile species? Or are they for experienced keepers only? What kind of habitat would they require?

Emperor Scorpions are also on my list of potential pets. How venomous are they? Since they have large claws, I'm guessing that their venom isn't highly potent. I think they would do well on a diet of insects, right?

Another invertebrate I've been considering is a Praying Mantis. I know they are carnivores and eat insects. I've found some for sale that are a dull brown color (nothing fancy). I know most people don't keep them as pets, but I've always thought they were kind of cool. Are they strict carnivores or do they consume plant matter as well?

I've also been considering getting hermit crabs. I don't mind getting bigger and bigger shells for them, as they are fairly cheap at the pet store. I was thinking about getting 5 of them, or is that too many for the size of terrarium I have?

I've been looking at a lot of different invertebrates and am having a hard time making up my mind. I even think it would be cool to keep Dubia Roaches!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Millipedes are fine for the enclosures you have, iv never owned them but I did look into getting some, you will need different layers of leaf matter for them spider shop.com sell them I could recommend the company more, I have ordered tarantulas off them and there packaging is excellent

Centipedes are not for the faint hearted they do bite and hang on, crickets are fine for them, they are also escape artist so I'm not sure that the exo terra tank would be suitable, if you really want one of these you would be better with a glass tank IMO. Never owned one but did look into getting one, again thespidershop.com sell them

Colbat blues are not docile, you couldn't handle them but would be fine for a beginner, I own tarantulas, you would need a hide and water dish, your tank is fine for him/her, anything else would be decoration of your choice, I feed mine 1 appropriately sized cricked a week for adult, 2 a week for sling or juvenile. Room temperature should be fine however if your room is cold a heatmat would be better. I get mine from the thespidershop.com

I can't help on Emperor Scopions, Dubai roaches or Praying Mantis

Can't help much on hermit crabs but you cage is suitable, best kept in groups, thespidershop.com sell them.

Hope that helps


----------

